# Your 3 Favorite Colors: a frivolous thread



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Imagine your ideal horse, and then, clothe him or her three times in your absolute favorite color/markings. You only get three. 

Me: markings are easy because I prefer none at all. 
1.Grulla
2. Blood Bay or any red bay without smuttiness
3. Liver Chestnut


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

only 3. jeez thats hard lol

1. bay, star or thin stripe or nothing, a bit of white around hind fetlocks 
2. I like the chesnuts too, clone of Secretariat, or liver chesnut with marking as in 1
3. If i ever get a gypsy vanner, I would like a well marked piebald

:loveshower:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

1.Black and 2. White 3.Paint... does that count?...LOL


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

1. Bay
2. Buckskin
3. Sorrel


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> only 3. jeez thats hard lol
> 
> 1. bay, star or thin stripe or nothing, a bit of white around hind fetlocks
> 2. I like the chesnuts too, clone of Secretariat, or liver chesnut with marking as in 1
> ...


Hard to dislike Secretariat's color. By piebald you mean a black and white tobiano? (translate for yanks?)


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

1. Dark Bay
2. Dapple Grey
3. Black


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Avna said:


> Hard to dislike Secretariat's color. By piebald you mean a black and white tobiano? (translate for yanks?)


yes, sorry lol


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorrel/chestnut with a little chrome.

Grulla with no more white than a star.

3rd would be a bay dun or dunskin either one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

1) Buckskin
2) Brown
3) Bay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Palomino (especially if they are isabella palominos)
2. Buckskin
3. Roan


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Me: If a single color I like lots of chrome!! White feet, stars, blazes, you name it I want it. If buckskin/a dark roan I like black points and dorsal stripes. If a paint any ol' tri colored or tobiana will do!  
1. Buckskin
2. Dark Bay/Black
3. Any roan or Paint coloring


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

1. Dapple
2. Bay with a wide blaze
3. Buckskin

<3


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

1. black and white paint
2. black
3. blue roan


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for Chestnut with lots of Chrome

So: 
1. Chestnut with Chrome








2. Chestnut roan with lots of chrome ie Gunner On Ice








3. Cremello because then I can make any other color I like!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I love dapples and for that reason dappled grays, but since dapples come and go, and grays are going to be white (and I do not care for white animals of any genetic provenance) I didn't list dappled gray. Wish they stayed that way . . .


----------



## Persephone2015 (Jun 5, 2015)

1. Black, with or without any chrome
2. Blue Roans
3. Black/white Paint

Also LOVE dappled greys or the steely greys with black points. But unfortunately they never stay that way.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Persephone2015 said:


> ....
> 
> Also LOVE dappled greys or the steely greys with black points. But unfortunately they never stay that way.


Grullas do. But they may not be steely enough for ya.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Blood or Cherry Bay with overo markings, wide white blaze but no white on legs

Golden buckskin, all black points, no white

Black


----------



## TimTamAddict (Nov 7, 2015)

1. Bay, 4 white socks
2. Black
3. Dapple grey


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

1) Dark gold buckskin
2) Solid bay
3) Dark gold palomino


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like so many of other people's choices. Especially wish I had included buckskin.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I wanted to add: 

Buckskins
Palominos
Bays
Blacks




and more! but it was supposed to only be 3 so I picked my very very favorites.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Black

Black with a spotted blanket

Grulla with minimum white


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Buckskin 
Palomino
Grullo or chestnut with lots of chrome - can't make up my mind which one I like better :wink:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

3. Piebald, Tobiano ideally, on a heavy cob.
2. Black, any markings. 
1. Bay, with star, no white on legs - There's something I find really rich and luxurious about bays, I don't know why.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi
This is my first ever post on this forum. Someone's thread had to have it.

Dappled grey 
Dun, any shade
Spotted


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

1) bay roan
2) grulla
3) red dun


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Black. No white or minimal white on the face, preferably a thin blaze. No white anywhere else. 
2. Palomino. Pale palomino (almost white) is prefered, again, no white or minimal white on the head. No white on the legs. White mane and tail (not cream) 
3. Champagne. Any shade of champagne. Preferably no white anywhere on the body. 

Blue eyes are a bonus on any of those 3 colours. 

I already have a black mare with one blue eye, a star and snip. And I have a grullo gelding with no white on him. My favourite coat colours on horses are always changing, however, black will always be my all time favourite.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Excuse me, I can be long winded sometimes.

I always enjoy a good Red Dun, mostly because the mare I started showing with was. She had a very prominent dorsal stripe and very, VERY faint leg barring. She always had a sun bleached mane too and I really liked that. My grandma used to tell me that women pay way to much money for hair like that, and we got it for free.






Here she is with me at one of my first 4-h shows. She taught me so much! Especially how to sit, boy was she rough :wink:. She died a couple years ago, and every Red Dun I see brings back memories.

Anyways, back on point, if I had to pick my top favorites they would be:
1) A very buttermilk Buckskin.
2) Gray. I love how they change as they grow, though I don't really want to own one, I would hate to clean it...
3) Any roan variation, but my favorite is Bay roan.

And with any color, I like very little white on the legs, not no white, but a little. Every horse my family has ever owned has had minimal white markings, legs and face (except for the couple of paints), so I think that's just familiar to me.

But I do LOVE bald faces, or a very prominent blaze.

In reality, I could never pick a horse based on color, as the saying goes "A good horse is never a bad color." :loveshower:


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

My favorites are

Golden palomino with white mane/tail
Buckskin
Sorrel with lots of chrome, flaxen mane/tail


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

1. Dark seal brown with really bright "light" spots and tobiano with lots of ermine spots and a stripe.
2. Same as above but solid with 4 socks, not pinto
3. Brown based buckskin 
(Are we sensing a pattern? Lol)


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

Medicine hat Pinto 
Grulla
Dapple grey


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

1.) Chestnut
2.) Black
3.) Palomino

As for markings, my preference is the more white the better  I love tall socks and white faces <3


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

1. Red or Bay Roan
2. Bay
3. Tobiano (more color than white)


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

I tend to have different favorite colors for different breeds but I'll still limit to three.

1. Sorrel/chestnut for quarter horses.
2. Bay for Arabs.
3. Palomino and buckskin tend to tie for this spot but I think I'm going to give it to palomino right now.


----------



## SoftHooves (Dec 1, 2014)

1. Chestnut few spot appaloosa 
2. Dunalino
3. Amber champagne with blaze



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SoftHooves said:


> 1. Chestnut few spot appaloosa
> 2. Dunalino
> 3. Amber champagne with blaze
> 
> ...


you get points for making me look those colors up!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Obstacle Girl said:


> Medicine hat Pinto
> Grulla
> Dapple grey


OK you got me - what is 'Medicine hat Pinto'?


----------



## GaitedToo (Aug 3, 2011)

*Dirt Colored!*

I joke with my husband that my favorite horse color is dirt-colored so I'm never disappointed. But if I could pick....

1. Blue or Bay roan (any Roan with black mane / tail)
2. Dun or Grulla 
3. Buckskin 

My blue roan tobiano filly as a yearling:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

1. Black
2. Bay
3. Blue Roan

I like solid colors with no markings. Unless it's a black horse with a star and one white foot. I've always wanted my own Black Beauty. :wink:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> OK you got me - what is 'Medicine hat Pinto'?


A primarily white pinto with dark ears, sometimes forehead, crown, eye rings. A 'war bonnet'. Plains natives gave this pattern special meaning. The word 'medicine' in this case means something like 'magical sacred power'. 

Apparently it occurs with several different genetic underpinnings.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

For me it would be: 

Sorrel (flaxen mane and 4 whites a bonus)

Dapple grey

Blue or Red Roan


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Grulla,
A bright coppery bay with chrome
And this guy


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

strawberry roan (well almost any roan )
buckskin (sooty is best but I like them all)
grulla
many paint horses


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going to be that annoyingly biased hunter rider here:
1) Dark bay with a star and snip
2) Dark bay with no markings
3) Dark bay with 4 white socks 

All my favorite horses were dark bays, so my preference is based more on that than any silly superficial hunter biases. How can you go wrong with a sleek dark bay??


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

1. Silver buckskin - no markings
2. Golden dapple buckskin - no markings
3. Rich, deep golden palomino - 4 socks and a white stripe.

For the most part I don't have a color preference. I'm not a huge chestnut or mud bay or fleabitten fan but I'd never say no to a horse because they were that color. There is no such thing as a bad color on a good horse.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Love me some;
Almost full blanket Appaloosa- larger the spots in the blanket the better 
Roan, buckskin or palomino paint patterns (splash/tobiano are faves) 
And the classic buckskin, thick dorsal stripe, jet black legs, long black mane and either no white, or a completely bald white face.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

1. bay - no markings. if any, one short sock and a star.
2. chestnut - a stripe or star and snip. one or two short socks.
3. palomino - no markings. if any, a stripe or maybe a snip.


----------



## Shawin (Aug 30, 2015)

Easy for me, a black spotted horse, no sabino.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Shawin said:


> Easy for me, a black spotted horse, no sabino.


You mean a black horse with white spots (reverse leopard)? Which I am not sure I've ever even seen a picture of . . . or a black tobiano?


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Bay with LOTS of chrome 
liver chestnut
Buckskin


----------

